# Require suitable stove



## BlueStar (9 Mar 2011)

Have a total of 18-20 rads in house, have them on two zoned heating, one zone is living area and the other is for bedrooms. Have a boiler so want a stove to heat rads and water. What stove would you recommend?
I will not need to heat both zones at same time so a stove that can heat 10-12 rads I think would suit. What do you suggest? Advise please.


----------



## villa 1 (9 Mar 2011)

Try a Stanley or Hunter stove. Make sure you check the output needed to heat your circiut/radiators and make sure you employ the services of a plumbing contractor with expertise in open vented dual heating systems. Horror stories/systems out there at the moment.


----------



## Crodg2 (9 Mar 2011)

I'm thinking about getting the Nestor Martin rh 33 wood box technology stove. I'm putting it into a room 25 feet by 25 feet. Are they a good stove????


----------



## Roamer808 (10 Mar 2011)

*what stove?*

I got a Hunter Herald 16, which I had on the other night. It is powering along heating a 250 litre cylinder of water and 9 rads. Small issue with the graivity circuit that Villa1 is kindly assisting me with but apart from that I love it.


----------



## Crodg2 (10 Mar 2011)

Thanks. Anyone know about the Nestor martin rh 33


----------



## Leo (15 Mar 2011)

isofrio said:


> Olymberyl do a very attractive stove - very reasonably priced.
> Olymberyl Aidan can heat 10-12 Rads
> Olymberyl Olive Can heat 5-6 Rads - since you have your house zoned already you will find it easier to pick rads you want to heat - you do not have to have your stove going to them all.


 
Any connection here?


----------



## tester1 (15 Mar 2011)

Hi 

To OP

I have about the same amount of rads as you(dormer bungalow) between upstairs and downstairs and I have the Erin Stanley and find it good.


----------

